# After 1 Year and Over 1,300 Trips...So Long, Corporate Uber Scum



## JDoe

Been providing my ridesharing service for one year, having made over 1,300 trips. This was my first time ever working in a service industry but now I know how waiters must feel when they give their best service only to be met with rude, obnoxious, ungrateful, thankless, non-tipping idiots, jerks and a whole lot of other human trash.

After one year of repeatedly and basically: "I love Uber but I'm so glad I don't have to carry cash and tip you for providing quick, safe, efficient service in your nice car with cold a/c and leather seats and awesome sound system but, hey, thanks for the free water and, oh, to show how much less I think of you, I"m going to leave my trash in your car when exiting including stuffing it under your floor mats, inside the backseat pockets, under your seats and, by the way, never mind all the scratches and scuff marks and wear 'n tear I did to your interior including when dragging my luggage and personal belongings across your leather seats and propping my filthy, muddy shoes on your center arm rest and on the back of your seat and, lest I forget, all the sand and mud and other crap from the bottoms of my shoes, even though I'm so appreciative of all the extra stops you made along the way to my original destination, and oh, not to mention letting my spoiled, hyperactive kids kick the back of your seats and spill drinks and drop food all over which I have no intention of cleaning up because that's your job and, in addition, vomiting in your car and then getting out and leaving it as if it never happened and without so much as a tip for the hassle of you having to clean it up and because I think so little of you I'm not even going to say 'thank you' and, you know, because you graciously put up with me and my obnoxious co-riders including us all loudly complaining because you refused to go 70 mph in a 45 mph zone so that we wouldn't have to pay as much of your slave-labor fare but would rather have lots more money to spend on beer and wine and to tip our bartenders and waiters and bellhops instead and, no, I have no intention of paying the speeding tickets you receive on my behalf due to my impatience, and wait, one of my favorites which is even though I had to accept the surge pricing and even though I clearly knew I would be charged significantly more, I'm still going to take it out on you by rating you 1 star because, well, just because I'm shallow and don't care about your rating and, by the way, I'm also an Uber driver and I know what it's like to not get tipped but, no, I'm still not going to tip you, my fellow Uber driver and, lastly, there are just too many other terrible, disgusting behaviors I have exhibited inside your car and towards you, at times putting you through pure hell and torture, while all the while you remained polite, professional, courteous and long-suffering...(and the list goes on)..." Then, after all this, Uber, a so-called 'technology company' (to avoid responsibility and accountability) feels entitled to take 20% of MY earnings from MY labor while practically begging riders not to tip me?!

If I subtract the mileage, fuel, cleaning, repairs, wear 'n tear, non-reimbursed tolls, along with the emotional and physical toll the stress has taken on me resulting from dealing with often inconsiderate, discourteous and rude behavior of hundreds and hundreds of people inside the too-close-for-comfort enclosure of my car, to say I'm in the red is an understatement. It wasn't worth it. How I would love to get the past year of my life back. Just know, I'm taking the chains off and setting myself free from the pipe dream (a/k/a scam) known as Uber.

*Travis Kalanick*...there is a law of nature or a 'natural law' that goes something like this: what goes around, comes around. Except, in your case, when it comes back around to you, I believe it will be many times worse than what you and your Uber minions (a/k/a employees) have dished out to your so-called 'partners' who are performing slave labor so you can live a lavish lifestyle off the sweat of their backs. The only good thought I have towards you is that your soul is saved when you meet our Maker...I already know mine is. Other than that, I hope Uber loses every lawsuit, goes belly up and bankrupt very soon, and that you lose everything. You are a despicable excuse for a man.


----------



## Lidman

Good post. You made a great decision.


----------



## IndyDriver

Welcome to life after Uber. It's a nice place to be.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Krama comes back three fold. Hmm... 120 Billion.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

Funny, my cab pax over the years are almost always decent. Plus, the tip button on the screen comes up in their face, so most tip.

How is it the UberX pax torture many of the drivers? If one gets a service too cheaply, then they simply undervalue the performer?


----------



## HoverCraft1

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Funny, my cab pax over the years are almost always decent. Plus, the tip button on the screen comes up in their face, so most tip.
> 
> How is it the UberX pax torture many of the drivers? If one gets a service too cheaply, then they simply undervalue the performer?


Very true!


----------



## HoverCraft1

In a perfect world all newbies would read and process this reality, unfortunately its the 20:20 hindsight in full view.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

IndyDriver said:


> Welcome to life after Uber. It's a nice place to be.


Even better before uber


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Krama comes back three fold. Hmm... 120 Billion.


The gets cut to 90 cents


----------



## Orlando_Driver

At .75 cents a mile and raising gas prices, you'll never make money !! Glad you saw the light...


----------



## ARIV005

JDoe said:


> Been providing my ridesharing service for one year, having made over 1,300 trips. This was my first time ever working in a service industry but now I know how waiters must feel when they give their best service only to be met with rude, obnoxious, ungrateful, thankless, non-tipping idiots, jerks and a whole lot of other human trash.
> 
> After one year of repeatedly and basically: "I love Uber but I'm so glad I don't have to carry cash and tip you for providing quick, safe, efficient service in your nice car with cold a/c and leather seats and awesome sound system but, hey, thanks for the free water and, oh, to show how much less I think of you, I"m going to leave my trash in your car when exiting including stuffing it under your floor mats, inside the backseat pockets, under your seats and, by the way, never mind all the scratches and scuff marks and wear 'n tear I did to your interior including when dragging my luggage and personal belongings across your leather seats and propping my filthy, muddy shoes on your center arm rest and on the back of your seat and, lest I forget, all the sand and mud and other crap from the bottoms of my shoes, even though I'm so appreciative of all the extra stops you made along the way to my original destination, and oh, not to mention letting my spoiled, hyperactive kids kick the back of your seats and spill drinks and drop food all over which I have no intention of cleaning up because that's your job and, in addition, vomiting in your car and then getting out and leaving it as if it never happened and without so much as a tip for the hassle of you having to clean it up and because I think so little of you I'm not even going to say 'thank you' and, you know, because you graciously put up with me and my obnoxious co-riders including us all loudly complaining because you refused to go 70 mph in a 45 mph zone so that we wouldn't have to pay as much of your slave-labor fare but would rather have lots more money to spend on beer and wine and to tip our bartenders and waiters and bellhops instead and, no, I have no intention of paying the speeding tickets you receive on my behalf due to my impatience, and wait, one of my favorites which is even though I had to accept the surge pricing and even though I clearly knew I would be charged significantly more, I'm still going to take it out on you by rating you 1 star because, well, just because I'm shallow and don't care about your rating and, by the way, I'm also an Uber driver and I know what it's like to not get tipped but, no, I'm still not going to tip you, my fellow Uber driver and, lastly, there are just too many other terrible, disgusting behaviors I have exhibited inside your car and towards you, at times putting you through pure hell and torture, while all the while you remained polite, professional, courteous and long-suffering...(and the list goes on)..." Then, after all this, Uber, a so-called 'technology company' (to avoid responsibility and accountability) feels entitled to take 20% of MY earnings from MY labor while practically begging riders not to tip me?!
> 
> If I subtract the mileage, fuel, cleaning, repairs, wear 'n tear, non-reimbursed tolls, along with the emotional and physical toll the stress has taken on me resulting from dealing with often inconsiderate, discourteous and rude behavior of hundreds and hundreds of people inside the too-close-for-comfort enclosure of my car, to say I'm in the red is an understatement. It wasn't worth it. How I would love to get the past year of my life back. Just know, I'm taking the chains off and setting myself free from the pipe dream (a/k/a scam) known as Uber.
> 
> *Travis Kalanick*...there is a law of nature or a 'natural law' that goes something like this: what goes around, comes around. Except, in your case, when it comes back around to you, I believe it will be many times worse than what you and your Uber minions (a/k/a employees) have dished out to your so-called 'partners' who are performing slave labor so you can live a lavish lifestyle off the sweat of their backs. The only good thought I have towards you is that your soul is saved when you meet our Maker...I already know mine is. Other than that, I hope Uber loses every lawsuit, goes belly up and bankrupt very soon, and that you lose everything. You are a despicable excuse for a man.


I'm sure your car is ecstatic by your decision.


----------



## Ayad

It sounds like you are a little displeased with the ridesharing experience.


----------



## Sydney Uber

JDoe said:


> Been providing my ridesharing service for one year, having made over 1,300 trips. This was my first time ever working in a service industry but now I know how waiters must feel when they give their best service only to be met with rude, obnoxious, ungrateful, thankless, non-tipping idiots, jerks and a whole lot of other human trash.
> 
> After one year of repeatedly and basically: "I love Uber but I'm so glad I don't have to carry cash and tip you for providing quick, safe, efficient service in your nice car with cold a/c and leather seats and awesome sound system but, hey, thanks for the free water and, oh, to show how much less I think of you, I"m going to leave my trash in your car when exiting including stuffing it under your floor mats, inside the backseat pockets, under your seats and, by the way, never mind all the scratches and scuff marks and wear 'n tear I did to your interior including when dragging my luggage and personal belongings across your leather seats and propping my filthy, muddy shoes on your center arm rest and on the back of your seat and, lest I forget, all the sand and mud and other crap from the bottoms of my shoes, even though I'm so appreciative of all the extra stops you made along the way to my original destination, and oh, not to mention letting my spoiled, hyperactive kids kick the back of your seats and spill drinks and drop food all over which I have no intention of cleaning up because that's your job and, in addition, vomiting in your car and then getting out and leaving it as if it never happened and without so much as a tip for the hassle of you having to clean it up and because I think so little of you I'm not even going to say 'thank you' and, you know, because you graciously put up with me and my obnoxious co-riders including us all loudly complaining because you refused to go 70 mph in a 45 mph zone so that we wouldn't have to pay as much of your slave-labor fare but would rather have lots more money to spend on beer and wine and to tip our bartenders and waiters and bellhops instead and, no, I have no intention of paying the speeding tickets you receive on my behalf due to my impatience, and wait, one of my favorites which is even though I had to accept the surge pricing and even though I clearly knew I would be charged significantly more, I'm still going to take it out on you by rating you 1 star because, well, just because I'm shallow and don't care about your rating and, by the way, I'm also an Uber driver and I know what it's like to not get tipped but, no, I'm still not going to tip you, my fellow Uber driver and, lastly, there are just too many other terrible, disgusting behaviors I have exhibited inside your car and towards you, at times putting you through pure hell and torture, while all the while you remained polite, professional, courteous and long-suffering...(and the list goes on)..." Then, after all this, Uber, a so-called 'technology company' (to avoid responsibility and accountability) feels entitled to take 20% of MY earnings from MY labor while practically begging riders not to tip me?!
> 
> If I subtract the mileage, fuel, cleaning, repairs, wear 'n tear, non-reimbursed tolls, along with the emotional and physical toll the stress has taken on me resulting from dealing with often inconsiderate, discourteous and rude behavior of hundreds and hundreds of people inside the too-close-for-comfort enclosure of my car, to say I'm in the red is an understatement. It wasn't worth it. How I would love to get the past year of my life back. Just know, I'm taking the chains off and setting myself free from the pipe dream (a/k/a scam) known as Uber.
> 
> *Travis Kalanick*...there is a law of nature or a 'natural law' that goes something like this: what goes around, comes around. Except, in your case, when it comes back around to you, I believe it will be many times worse than what you and your Uber minions (a/k/a employees) have dished out to your so-called 'partners' who are performing slave labor so you can live a lavish lifestyle off the sweat of their backs. The only good thought I have towards you is that your soul is saved when you meet our Maker...I already know mine is. Other than that, I hope Uber loses every lawsuit, goes belly up and bankrupt very soon, and that you lose everything. You are a despicable excuse for a man.


That's basically a screenplay of a pretty common horror movie.

Can we think up a good title?


----------



## unter ling

Ayad said:


> It sounds like you are a little displeased with the ridesharing experience.


And he is being honest


----------



## ARIV005

Sydney Uber said:


> That's basically a screenplay of a pretty common horror movie.
> 
> Can we think up a good title?


Mind Fcked with no Uber Lube... Directed by Travis KalaDICK.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Whenever a newbie posts looking for advice, I will provide a link to this post, but they come in so wide eyed and innocent they'll think you made it all up because no company can be that bad. I wonder what the average lifespan of an uber driver is, 3 months, 6 months or until they need new brakes and can't afford them.


Sydney Uber said:


> That's basically a screenplay of a pretty common horror movie.
> 
> Can we think up a good title?


Invasion of the Body Snatchers from Planet Uber


----------



## Oc_DriverX

JDoe said:


> Been providing my ridesharing service for one year, having made over 1,300 trips. This was my first time ever working in a service industry but now I know how waiters must feel when they give their best service only to be met with rude, obnoxious, ungrateful, thankless, non-tipping idiots, jerks and a whole lot of other human trash.
> 
> After one year of repeatedly and basically: "I love Uber but I'm so glad I don't have to carry cash and tip you for providing quick, safe, efficient service in your nice car with cold a/c and leather seats and awesome sound system but, hey, thanks for the free water and, oh, to show how much less I think of you, I"m going to leave my trash in your car when exiting including stuffing it under your floor mats, inside the backseat pockets, under your seats and, by the way, never mind all the scratches and scuff marks and wear 'n tear I did to your interior including when dragging my luggage and personal belongings across your leather seats and propping my filthy, muddy shoes on your center arm rest and on the back of your seat and, lest I forget, all the sand and mud and other crap from the bottoms of my shoes, even though I'm so appreciative of all the extra stops you made along the way to my original destination, and oh, not to mention letting my spoiled, hyperactive kids kick the back of your seats and spill drinks and drop food all over which I have no intention of cleaning up because that's your job and, in addition, vomiting in your car and then getting out and leaving it as if it never happened and without so much as a tip for the hassle of you having to clean it up and because I think so little of you I'm not even going to say 'thank you' and, you know, because you graciously put up with me and my obnoxious co-riders including us all loudly complaining because you refused to go 70 mph in a 45 mph zone so that we wouldn't have to pay as much of your slave-labor fare but would rather have lots more money to spend on beer and wine and to tip our bartenders and waiters and bellhops instead and, no, I have no intention of paying the speeding tickets you receive on my behalf due to my impatience, and wait, one of my favorites which is even though I had to accept the surge pricing and even though I clearly knew I would be charged significantly more, I'm still going to take it out on you by rating you 1 star because, well, just because I'm shallow and don't care about your rating and, by the way, I'm also an Uber driver and I know what it's like to not get tipped but, no, I'm still not going to tip you, my fellow Uber driver and, lastly, there are just too many other terrible, disgusting behaviors I have exhibited inside your car and towards you, at times putting you through pure hell and torture, while all the while you remained polite, professional, courteous and long-suffering...(and the list goes on)..." Then, after all this, Uber, a so-called 'technology company' (to avoid responsibility and accountability) feels entitled to take 20% of MY earnings from MY labor while practically begging riders not to tip me?!
> 
> If I subtract the mileage, fuel, cleaning, repairs, wear 'n tear, non-reimbursed tolls, along with the emotional and physical toll the stress has taken on me resulting from dealing with often inconsiderate, discourteous and rude behavior of hundreds and hundreds of people inside the too-close-for-comfort enclosure of my car, to say I'm in the red is an understatement. It wasn't worth it. How I would love to get the past year of my life back. Just know, I'm taking the chains off and setting myself free from the pipe dream (a/k/a scam) known as Uber.
> 
> *Travis Kalanick*...there is a law of nature or a 'natural law' that goes something like this: what goes around, comes around. Except, in your case, when it comes back around to you, I believe it will be many times worse than what you and your Uber minions (a/k/a employees) have dished out to your so-called 'partners' who are performing slave labor so you can live a lavish lifestyle off the sweat of their backs. The only good thought I have towards you is that your soul is saved when you meet our Maker...I already know mine is. Other than that, I hope Uber loses every lawsuit, goes belly up and bankrupt very soon, and that you lose everything. You are a despicable excuse for a man.


Your first paragraph may be the longest run on sentence that I have ever read. But, I can't argue with any of it.

Hopefully, Travis will get the bad karma that is due him.

Good luck with life post-Uber!


----------



## Sydney Uber

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Whenever a newbie posts looking for advice, I will provide a link to this post, but they come in so wide eyed and innocent they'll think you made it all up because no company can be that bad. I wonder what the average lifespan of an uber driver is, 3 months, 6 months or until they need new brakes and can't afford them.
> 
> Invasion of the Body Snatchers from Planet Uber


I had a private booking from Sydney Airport a few weeks ago for a client from Brisbane. Successful businessman with a drop kick Son. Said how his Son had started doing UBERX in a family car, and he wanted to encourage him to take on business opportunities.

Problem was that in the 10 months he had been doing UBERX his son had racked up close to 50,000km with 4 services at close to $500 each, brakes and rotors at $2800, new tyres at $2000 and various other bills that he had gotten from his mechanic. He confirmed the the Son DIDNT pay the repair bills.

"What sort of car is it"? I asked 
"A 3yr old AMG C63 Mercedes!!" He said

I almost laughed, but showed some mercy. I asked if they had a cheaper car in the garage for his son to drive and yes they did have a 7yr old Lancer, but the Son preferred the Merc to drive!

"How much money has he saved to by his own car?" I asked, telling him that the cost of the repairs on this totally unsuitable car for UBERX could have paid for a little Toyota.

"He hasnt saved much".

I was then blunt with him, telling him that he already has taken a huge loss in the UBERX partnership that his Son has gotten him to underwrite. I warned him that if he kept piling up the miles on that $120,000 car it would be worth $70,000 in 12 months time. A further monetary loss because of his love for his Son.

I told him that he would NEVER operate at a profit on UBERX in the C63, and WILL incur huge losses if he continued running it like a cab. I advised him to take the keys of the C63 off him and insisted that he drove the Lancer ONLY after he took him to an Accountant with all of the operating costs and his earnings figures to show him the true losses he had forced onto the family.

Uber is really really good at profiting from the stupidity some folk have in bucket loads.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber is really really good at profiting from the stupidity some folk have in bucket loads.


That should be their corporate motto.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Sydney Uber said:


> I had a private booking from Sydney Airport a few weeks ago for a client from Brisbane. Successful businessman with a drop kick Son. Said how his Son had started doing UBERX in a family car, and he wanted to encourage him to take on business opportunities.
> 
> Problem was that in the 10 months he had been doing UBERX his son had racked up close to 50,000km with 4 services at close to $500 each, brakes and rotors at $2800, new tyres at $2000 and various other bills that he had gotten from his mechanic. He confirmed the the Son DIDNT pay the repair bills.
> 
> "What sort of car is it"? I asked
> "A 3yr old AMG C63 Mercedes!!" He said
> 
> I almost laughed, but showed some mercy. I asked if they had a cheaper car in the garage for his son to drive and yes they did have a 7yr old Lancer, but the Son preferred the Merc to drive!
> 
> "How much money has he saved to by his own car?" I asked, telling him that the cost of the repairs on this totally unsuitable car for UBERX could have paid for a little Toyota.
> 
> "He hasnt saved much".
> 
> I was then blunt with him, telling him that he already has taken a huge loss in the UBERX partnership that his Son has gotten him to underwrite. I warned him that if he kept piling up the miles on that $120,000 car it would be worth $70,000 in 12 months time. A further monetary loss because of his love for his Son.
> 
> I told him that he would NEVER operate at a profit on UBERX in the C63, and WILL incur huge losses if he continued running it like a cab. I advised him to take the keys of the C63 off him and insisted that he drove the Lancer ONLY after he took him to an Accountant with all of the operating costs and his earnings figures to show him the true losses he had forced onto the family.
> 
> Uber is really really good at profiting from the stupidity some folk have in bucket loads.


POST # 18 /Sydney Uber: Is there NOT
a More Lucrative
Class:..Black/Luxe/Select.....that KidBuxxy
could be in mit der AMG ?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 18 /Sydney Uber: Is there NOT
> a More Lucrative
> Class:..Black/Luxe/Select.....that KidBuxxy
> could be in mit der AMG ?


UberXL or UberSelect hasn't made these shores as yet. Even if he wished to Be in Uberblack that hasn't been launched in Brisbane, and a C class Mercedes is too small.


----------



## AKhBX4

Sydney Uber said:


> That's basically a screenplay of a pretty common horror movie.
> 
> Can we think up a good title?


Night on Earth.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Sydney Uber said:


> UberXL or UberSelect hasn't made these shores as yet. Even if he wished to Be in Uberblack that hasn't been launched in Brisbane, and a C class Mercedes is too small.


POST # 21 /Sydney Uber: So, in Dinkum
'Strine. Lil' Buxxy is an
Immature Tosser Growing into a Right
******, but Bob's his Uncle, because
Daddy Warbuxx pays the Under-the-
Bonnet bills ? Maybe his Made in Isis
GPS will leave him Stranded in Back
of Nowhere sans Egg Nishna or Travis-
flavored Refreshments.


----------



## Sydney Uber

AKhBX4 said:


> Night on Earth.


That's Hilarious!


----------



## Mustafur

Sydney Uber said:


> I had a private booking from Sydney Airport a few weeks ago for a client from Brisbane. Successful businessman with a drop kick Son. Said how his Son had started doing UBERX in a family car, and he wanted to encourage him to take on business opportunities.
> 
> Problem was that in the 10 months he had been doing UBERX his son had racked up close to 50,000km with 4 services at close to $500 each, brakes and rotors at $2800, new tyres at $2000 and various other bills that he had gotten from his mechanic. He confirmed the the Son DIDNT pay the repair bills.
> 
> "What sort of car is it"? I asked
> "A 3yr old AMG C63 Mercedes!!" He said
> 
> I almost laughed, but showed some mercy. I asked if they had a cheaper car in the garage for his son to drive and yes they did have a 7yr old Lancer, but the Son preferred the Merc to drive!
> 
> "How much money has he saved to by his own car?" I asked, telling him that the cost of the repairs on this totally unsuitable car for UBERX could have paid for a little Toyota.
> 
> "He hasnt saved much".
> 
> I was then blunt with him, telling him that he already has taken a huge loss in the UBERX partnership that his Son has gotten him to underwrite. I warned him that if he kept piling up the miles on that $120,000 car it would be worth $70,000 in 12 months time. A further monetary loss because of his love for his Son.
> 
> I told him that he would NEVER operate at a profit on UBERX in the C63, and WILL incur huge losses if he continued running it like a cab. I advised him to take the keys of the C63 off him and insisted that he drove the Lancer ONLY after he took him to an Accountant with all of the operating costs and his earnings figures to show him the true losses he had forced onto the family.
> 
> Uber is really really good at profiting from the stupidity some folk have in bucket loads.


Yeah a C63 is probably the most unsuitable car for uber you can get with 20L per 100km Fuel usage you might as well stay home lol.

If your going to do uberX stick to the small Economy cars otherwise your not going to be making much.


----------



## ALAN WPB

You are so right
I am glad I figured this out after 4 months and 350 rides


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Whenever a newbie posts looking for advice, I will provide a link to this post, but they come in so wide eyed and innocent they'll think you made it all up because no company can be that bad. I wonder what the average lifespan of an uber driver is, 3 months, 6 months or until they need new brakes and can't afford them.
> 
> Invasion of the Body Snatchers from Planet Uber


POST # 16/uberguy_in_ct: No Body
Snatching hereabouts
but Some Serious Numbercrunching:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Now give that Good Dog a treat!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## My Cabby

ALAN WPB said:


> You are so right
> I am glad I figured this out after 4 months and 350 rides


Looks like no one here has quit since June 5th


----------



## cb80907

JDoe said:


> Been providing my ridesharing service for one year, having made over 1,300 trips. This was my first time ever working in a service industry but now I know how waiters must feel when they give their best service only to be met with rude, obnoxious, ungrateful, thankless, non-tipping idiots, jerks and a whole lot of other human trash.
> 
> After one year of repeatedly and basically: "I love Uber but I'm so glad I don't have to carry cash and tip you for providing quick, safe, efficient service in your nice car with cold a/c and leather seats and awesome sound system but, hey, thanks for the free water and, oh, to show how much less I think of you, I"m going to leave my trash in your car when exiting including stuffing it under your floor mats, inside the backseat pockets, under your seats and, by the way, never mind all the scratches and scuff marks and wear 'n tear I did to your interior including when dragging my luggage and personal belongings across your leather seats and propping my filthy, muddy shoes on your center arm rest and on the back of your seat and, lest I forget, all the sand and mud and other crap from the bottoms of my shoes, even though I'm so appreciative of all the extra stops you made along the way to my original destination, and oh, not to mention letting my spoiled, hyperactive kids kick the back of your seats and spill drinks and drop food all over which I have no intention of cleaning up because that's your job and, in addition, vomiting in your car and then getting out and leaving it as if it never happened and without so much as a tip for the hassle of you having to clean it up and because I think so little of you I'm not even going to say 'thank you' and, you know, because you graciously put up with me and my obnoxious co-riders including us all loudly complaining because you refused to go 70 mph in a 45 mph zone so that we wouldn't have to pay as much of your slave-labor fare but would rather have lots more money to spend on beer and wine and to tip our bartenders and waiters and bellhops instead and, no, I have no intention of paying the speeding tickets you receive on my behalf due to my impatience, and wait, one of my favorites which is even though I had to accept the surge pricing and even though I clearly knew I would be charged significantly more, I'm still going to take it out on you by rating you 1 star because, well, just because I'm shallow and don't care about your rating and, by the way, I'm also an Uber driver and I know what it's like to not get tipped but, no, I'm still not going to tip you, my fellow Uber driver and, lastly, there are just too many other terrible, disgusting behaviors I have exhibited inside your car and towards you, at times putting you through pure hell and torture, while all the while you remained polite, professional, courteous and long-suffering...(and the list goes on)..." Then, after all this, Uber, a so-called 'technology company' (to avoid responsibility and accountability) feels entitled to take 20% of MY earnings from MY labor while practically begging riders not to tip me?!
> 
> If I subtract the mileage, fuel, cleaning, repairs, wear 'n tear, non-reimbursed tolls, along with the emotional and physical toll the stress has taken on me resulting from dealing with often inconsiderate, discourteous and rude behavior of hundreds and hundreds of people inside the too-close-for-comfort enclosure of my car, to say I'm in the red is an understatement. It wasn't worth it. How I would love to get the past year of my life back. Just know, I'm taking the chains off and setting myself free from the pipe dream (a/k/a scam) known as Uber.
> 
> *Travis Kalanick*...there is a law of nature or a 'natural law' that goes something like this: what goes around, comes around. Except, in your case, when it comes back around to you, I believe it will be many times worse than what you and your Uber minions (a/k/a employees) have dished out to your so-called 'partners' who are performing slave labor so you can live a lavish lifestyle off the sweat of their backs. The only good thought I have towards you is that your soul is saved when you meet our Maker...I already know mine is. Other than that, I hope Uber loses every lawsuit, goes belly up and bankrupt very soon, and that you lose everything. You are a despicable excuse for a man.


Holy crap dude, that describes almost every other passenger I have had in my car for the past year while working as a Lyft driver. I cannot blame you at all for getting out. It's not worth the stress, the headaches and the low pay from either company at all, and for Lyft, they're even more callous when it comes to passenger ratings - unless you're a driver who is lucky enough to have the extra money for a dashboard camera, nothing you say at all compares to what the passengers say or their ratings. In Lyft's eyes (and in Uber's eyes), the customer is always right...a sentiment that could only be cooked up by a bunch of people who have never worked in any way, shape or form in the transportation industry but still think they know better than you. In any case, I hope you're enjoying your post-Uber life. I'm hoping to be there within two weeks, depending on whether or not I get the jobs I just interviewed for.


----------



## igor l

only 1,300 trips in 1 year ? ive done in 4 months >< but nearly to quit Uber :x


----------



## naplestom75

It


JDoe said:


> Been providing my ridesharing service for one year, having made over 1,300 trips. This was my first time ever working in a service industry but now I know how waiters must feel when they give their best service only to be met with rude, obnoxious, ungrateful, thankless, non-tipping idiots, jerks and a whole lot of other human trash.
> 
> After one year of repeatedly and basically: "I love Uber but I'm so glad I don't have to carry cash and tip you for providing quick, safe, efficient service in your nice car with cold a/c and leather seats and awesome sound system but, hey, thanks for the free water and, oh, to show how much less I think of you, I"m going to leave my trash in your car when exiting including stuffing it under your floor mats, inside the backseat pockets, under your seats and, by the way, never mind all the scratches and scuff marks and wear 'n tear I did to your interior including when dragging my luggage and personal belongings across your leather seats and propping my filthy, muddy shoes on your center arm rest and on the back of your seat and, lest I forget, all the sand and mud and other crap from the bottoms of my shoes, even though I'm so appreciative of all the extra stops you made along the way to my original destination, and oh, not to mention letting my spoiled, hyperactive kids kick the back of your seats and spill drinks and drop food all over which I have no intention of cleaning up because that's your job and, in addition, vomiting in your car and then getting out and leaving it as if it never happened and without so much as a tip for the hassle of you having to clean it up and because I think so little of you I'm not even going to say 'thank you' and, you know, because you graciously put up with me and my obnoxious co-riders including us all loudly complaining because you refused to go 70 mph in a 45 mph zone so that we wouldn't have to pay as much of your slave-labor fare but would rather have lots more money to spend on beer and wine and to tip our bartenders and waiters and bellhops instead and, no, I have no intention of paying the speeding tickets you receive on my behalf due to my impatience, and wait, one of my favorites which is even though I had to accept the surge pricing and even though I clearly knew I would be charged significantly more, I'm still going to take it out on you by rating you 1 star because, well, just because I'm shallow and don't care about your rating and, by the way, I'm also an Uber driver and I know what it's like to not get tipped but, no, I'm still not going to tip you, my fellow Uber driver and, lastly, there are just too many other terrible, disgusting behaviors I have exhibited inside your car and towards you, at times putting you through pure hell and torture, while all the while you remained polite, professional, courteous and long-suffering...(and the list goes on)..." Then, after all this, Uber, a so-called 'technology company' (to avoid responsibility and accountability) feels entitled to take 20% of MY earnings from MY labor while practically begging riders not to tip me?!
> 
> If I subtract the mileage, fuel, cleaning, repairs, wear 'n tear, non-reimbursed tolls, along with the emotional and physical toll the stress has taken on me resulting from dealing with often inconsiderate, discourteous and rude behavior of hundreds and hundreds of people inside the too-close-for-comfort enclosure of my car, to say I'm in the red is an understatement. It wasn't worth it. How I would love to get the past year of my life back. Just know, I'm taking the chains off and setting myself free from the pipe dream (a/k/a scam) known as Uber.
> 
> *Travis Kalanick*...there is a law of nature or a 'natural law' that goes something like this: what goes around, comes around. Except, in your case, when it comes back around to you, I believe it will be many times worse than what you and your Uber minions (a/k/a employees) have dished out to your so-called 'partners' who are performing slave labor so you can live a lavish lifestyle off the sweat of their backs. The only good thought I have towards you is that your soul is saved when you meet our Maker...I already know mine is. Other than that, I hope Uber loses every lawsuit, goes belly up and bankrupt very soon, and that you lose everything. You are a despicable excuse for a man.


It's not a ridesharing service


----------



## naplestom75

Ayad said:


> It sounds like you are a little displeased with the ridesharing experience.


It's not ridesharing


----------



## Paimei

JDoe said:


> Been providing my ridesharing service for one year, having made over 1,300 trips. This was my first time ever working in a service industry but now I know how waiters must feel when they give their best service only to be met with rude, obnoxious, ungrateful, thankless, non-tipping idiots, jerks and a whole lot of other human trash.
> 
> After one year of repeatedly and basically: "I love Uber but I'm so glad I don't have to carry cash and tip you for providing quick, safe, efficient service in your nice car with cold a/c and leather seats and awesome sound system but, hey, thanks for the free water and, oh, to show how much less I think of you, I"m going to leave my trash in your car when exiting including stuffing it under your floor mats, inside the backseat pockets, under your seats and, by the way, never mind all the scratches and scuff marks and wear 'n tear I did to your interior including when dragging my luggage and personal belongings across your leather seats and propping my filthy, muddy shoes on your center arm rest and on the back of your seat and, lest I forget, all the sand and mud and other crap from the bottoms of my shoes, even though I'm so appreciative of all the extra stops you made along the way to my original destination, and oh, not to mention letting my spoiled, hyperactive kids kick the back of your seats and spill drinks and drop food all over which I have no intention of cleaning up because that's your job and, in addition, vomiting in your car and then getting out and leaving it as if it never happened and without so much as a tip for the hassle of you having to clean it up and because I think so little of you I'm not even going to say 'thank you' and, you know, because you graciously put up with me and my obnoxious co-riders including us all loudly complaining because you refused to go 70 mph in a 45 mph zone so that we wouldn't have to pay as much of your slave-labor fare but would rather have lots more money to spend on beer and wine and to tip our bartenders and waiters and bellhops instead and, no, I have no intention of paying the speeding tickets you receive on my behalf due to my impatience, and wait, one of my favorites which is even though I had to accept the surge pricing and even though I clearly knew I would be charged significantly more, I'm still going to take it out on you by rating you 1 star because, well, just because I'm shallow and don't care about your rating and, by the way, I'm also an Uber driver and I know what it's like to not get tipped but, no, I'm still not going to tip you, my fellow Uber driver and, lastly, there are just too many other terrible, disgusting behaviors I have exhibited inside your car and towards you, at times putting you through pure hell and torture, while all the while you remained polite, professional, courteous and long-suffering...(and the list goes on)..." Then, after all this, Uber, a so-called 'technology company' (to avoid responsibility and accountability) feels entitled to take 20% of MY earnings from MY labor while practically begging riders not to tip me?!
> 
> If I subtract the mileage, fuel, cleaning, repairs, wear 'n tear, non-reimbursed tolls, along with the emotional and physical toll the stress has taken on me resulting from dealing with often inconsiderate, discourteous and rude behavior of hundreds and hundreds of people inside the too-close-for-comfort enclosure of my car, to say I'm in the red is an understatement. It wasn't worth it. How I would love to get the past year of my life back. Just know, I'm taking the chains off and setting myself free from the pipe dream (a/k/a scam) known as Uber.
> 
> *Travis Kalanick*...there is a law of nature or a 'natural law' that goes something like this: what goes around, comes around. Except, in your case, when it comes back around to you, I believe it will be many times worse than what you and your Uber minions (a/k/a employees) have dished out to your so-called 'partners' who are performing slave labor so you can live a lavish lifestyle off the sweat of their backs. The only good thought I have towards you is that your soul is saved when you meet our Maker...I already know mine is. Other than that, I hope Uber loses every lawsuit, goes belly up and bankrupt very soon, and that you lose everything. You are a despicable excuse for a man.


I could have told you this from the beginning, the Uber drivers I tell now, do no believe me. Customers do not care about your car. Whether it was a taxi or a luxury Uber car. All customers look at the transportation industry as the same thing, however, since Uber is so cheap, guess who you get? The cheapest people out there. Good choice.


----------



## keymusic

JDoe said:


> Been providing my ridesharing service for one year, having made over 1,300 trips. This was my first time ever working in a service industry but now I know how waiters must feel when they give their best service only to be met with rude, obnoxious, ungrateful, thankless, non-tipping idiots, jerks and a whole lot of other human trash.
> 
> After one year of repeatedly and basically: "I love Uber but I'm so glad I don't have to carry cash and tip you for providing quick, safe, efficient service in your nice car with cold a/c and leather seats and awesome sound system but, hey, thanks for the free water and, oh, to show how much less I think of you, I"m going to leave my trash in your car when exiting including stuffing it under your floor mats, inside the backseat pockets, under your seats and, by the way, never mind all the scratches and scuff marks and wear 'n tear I did to your interior including when dragging my luggage and personal belongings across your leather seats and propping my filthy, muddy shoes on your center arm rest and on the back of your seat and, lest I forget, all the sand and mud and other crap from the bottoms of my shoes, even though I'm so appreciative of all the extra stops you made along the way to my original destination, and oh, not to mention letting my spoiled, hyperactive kids kick the back of your seats and spill drinks and drop food all over which I have no intention of cleaning up because that's your job and, in addition, vomiting in your car and then getting out and leaving it as if it never happened and without so much as a tip for the hassle of you having to clean it up and because I think so little of you I'm not even going to say 'thank you' and, you know, because you graciously put up with me and my obnoxious co-riders including us all loudly complaining because you refused to go 70 mph in a 45 mph zone so that we wouldn't have to pay as much of your slave-labor fare but would rather have lots more money to spend on beer and wine and to tip our bartenders and waiters and bellhops instead and, no, I have no intention of paying the speeding tickets you receive on my behalf due to my impatience, and wait, one of my favorites which is even though I had to accept the surge pricing and even though I clearly knew I would be charged significantly more, I'm still going to take it out on you by rating you 1 star because, well, just because I'm shallow and don't care about your rating and, by the way, I'm also an Uber driver and I know what it's like to not get tipped but, no, I'm still not going to tip you, my fellow Uber driver and, lastly, there are just too many other terrible, disgusting behaviors I have exhibited inside your car and towards you, at times putting you through pure hell and torture, while all the while you remained polite, professional, courteous and long-suffering...(and the list goes on)..." Then, after all this, Uber, a so-called 'technology company' (to avoid responsibility and accountability) feels entitled to take 20% of MY earnings from MY labor while practically begging riders not to tip me?!
> 
> If I subtract the mileage, fuel, cleaning, repairs, wear 'n tear, non-reimbursed tolls, along with the emotional and physical toll the stress has taken on me resulting from dealing with often inconsiderate, discourteous and rude behavior of hundreds and hundreds of people inside the too-close-for-comfort enclosure of my car, to say I'm in the red is an understatement. It wasn't worth it. How I would love to get the past year of my life back. Just know, I'm taking the chains off and setting myself free from the pipe dream (a/k/a scam) known as Uber.
> 
> *Travis Kalanick*...there is a law of nature or a 'natural law' that goes something like this: what goes around, comes around. Except, in your case, when it comes back around to you, I believe it will be many times worse than what you and your Uber minions (a/k/a employees) have dished out to your so-called 'partners' who are performing slave labor so you can live a lavish lifestyle off the sweat of their backs. The only good thought I have towards you is that your soul is saved when you meet our Maker...I already know mine is. Other than that, I hope Uber loses every lawsuit, goes belly up and bankrupt very soon, and that you lose everything. You are a despicable excuse for a man.


Most amazing run-on sentence I've ever read! This really needs to be the ONLY post on uberpeople.net.


----------



## Willzuber

So how do you really feel? 

It took me all of three pax to realize I need to be looking for a forum for Uber drivers and here I am. This service should be renamed Slaver.


----------



## 331303

I can't wait to quit. I also will always remember the hell this corp has put me though and will return the favor 10 fold. expect us


----------



## Willzuber

One of my first pax was an Uber exec. The guy was a royal prick. Had I known then what I know now, I would have raced over railroad tracks, hit gravel, speed bumps then told the jackass to get the **** out of my car.


----------



## Lag Monkey

I'm so much happier now working a real job that actually provides me benefits and treats me well sure it's min wage, but it's much more rewarding. Life is beautiful after uber. Uber sucked the life out of me. The way they treat drivers, you just become a body working to fill the pockets of a rich asshole named Travis Kalinick. You hustle so hard 50-65hrs a week in that car hitting those pings kissing that ass and putting up with drunks that you go insane. It's not that the job itself is that bad. It's just the Low wages and demoralizing nature of uber that did me in. I have never felt so unimportant in my life


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Krama comes back three fold. Hmm... 120 Billion.


POST # 4/Amsoil Uber Connect:............

"Krama" : What Travis does to Drivers.
"Karma" : What bites Travis, eventually.

Bison: Thanks. I'll be here all week.


----------



## North End Eric

Paimei said:


> Customers do not care about your car. Whether it was a taxi or a luxury Uber car. All customers look at the transportation industry as the same thing


I once had a lady and a boy of about ten get in my cab. I start to smell shit so I turn around to look. The lady says to me "oh, he stepped in dog crap" ...and they're using my carpet to clean it off. It's just a cab, what the hell, right?


----------



## Willzuber

North End Eric said:


> I once had a lady and a boy of about ten get in my cab. I start to smell shit so I turn around to look. The lady says to me "oh, he stepped in dog crap" ...and they're using my carpet to clean it off. It's just a cab, what the hell, right?


This is when you pull over and say get the **** out of my car and give me your address. I'm going to get the car cleaned and send your lard ass the bill.


----------



## North End Eric

Willzuber said:


> This is when you pull over and say get the **** out of my car and give me your address. I'm going to get the car cleaned and send your lard ass the bill.


I wanted to clean my carpet with her face.


----------



## black dynamite

Willzuber said:


> One of my first pax was an Uber exec. The guy was a royal prick. Had I known then what I know now, I would have raced over railroad tracks, hit gravel, speed bumps then told the jackass to get the **** out of my car.


LOL!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

North End Eric said:


> I once had a lady and a boy of about ten get in my cab. I start to smell shit so I turn around to look. The lady says to me "oh, he stepped in dog crap" ...and they're using my carpet to clean it off. It's just a cab, what the hell, right?


POST # 40/North End Eric: No leashlaws
in Seattle ?
Or just a lot of stray dogs ? I would've
ejected them unless $100 cash-in-hand
AND the threat of a $250 Cleaning Fee!
Browbeat them for Clumsy Cluelessness.

Bison: Stupid I$ as stupid DOE$.


----------

